# Opinions on Amazon's Paperwhite cover?



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm a new owner of the Paperwhite (upgraded from my K2 and I'm in LOVE!!). I want to buy the Amazon cover because of the sleep/wake feature. How is it? Does it add much bulk? Also, those who have the Persimmon...is it fairly true to the orangish color as depicted online, or does it lean more towards a red?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I can't comment on the colour as I have the black one, but I do love the Amazon covers. 

The back is moulded exactly to the shape of the device and it sits very securely inside it. The front cover is very thin, but very firm - and hardly adds any bulk at all. The whole thing looks pretty sleek and neat.

It's very hard wearing - mine is in and out of my bag all day, but still looks brand new - I'm really glad they changed back to the pebbled effect from the smooth cover they had on the Touch - that one showed every mark.

The magnetic closure works really well and it's great not having to bother to switch off and on manually.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's pretty orangy  but redder than say an orange (the fruit).  But not as red as an apple.  Like a persimmon.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I  have  the  fuschia  and  really love  the  color.  But  I  disliked the feel  of the material on the inside  front cover.  So - since  the PW fits  tightly into it..  I  put  the  back  DecalGirl  skin  on the  inside front cover.  Makes it  so much more comfortable for  me to hold  it  with the cover  folded back.

And  right now -  I'm  playing with putting the entire cover  (with PW) inside my  K3 Oberon covers.      Hate to not use them!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the yellow PW cover and also love it.  I like the fabric inside the cover.  I think having a skin on there would bother me. Different strokes!  

Betsy


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

I have the purple. It is really nice. Wish I had gotten the brown, though. Definitely a fantastic cover.


----------



## laughinggravy (Feb 28, 2010)

I have the persimmon, its a burnt orange, but a little chalky somehow. Nice, but not quite as bright as I was hoping.
It fits really well and makes the whole thing very streamlined. Hardly adds any bulk and I think it is really protective.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I had the ink blue one since I have had my Paperwhite. It is a nice cover, well made, loved the wake option. But for me it just didn't work out in the end. I noticed I started to pick up my Kindle keyboard more often. I had issues comfortably holding my PW. I have a marware cover with a back strap on my KK. I can just slip my hand in there and relax it. My wrists and hands are bad and pain and cramp easy. 

I just ended up not finding a comfortable position how to hold the amazon cover on my PW. So I bought a Marware with the backstrap for it too. Now I am back to using my PW full time and I am actually reading more again. I think I was uncomfortable without knowing what and why and just didn't read as much anymore. 
I do miss the wake feature, the marware doesn't have that. I got used to it. 

But for those not having issues grabbing the official cover, its really nice. And it is really rugged I think. 

I do have the same official cover on my 8.9 Fire and its fine on there for me. I don't hold my fire up with my hands, its always in a Coyl cushion or leaning on something usually.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I have the cover in fuschia and purple. The fuschia is pretty, but a bit too bright (or something). I love the purple color.


----------



## laa0325 (Feb 21, 2010)

There are a few things I love about it, and a few that I dislike enough that I'm looking for something else.  I love that the Kindle fits so securely. The cover is light and barely larger than the Kindle, but very protective. And I love the auto on/off.  I don't like that there is nothing to hold the cover open, and that there is really nothing to hold on to while reading. I'm constantly losing my grip and almost dropping it, especially while reading in bed.  And the front flap is always swinging open. A simple elastic band would have solved that, so I can't figure out why they'd omit it.


----------



## sstober (Jun 18, 2013)

The paperwhite cover is perfect. It does what it suppose to - open it and the Kindle springs to life. Close it and it shuts down after about 10 seconds. It protects the cover and gives you a little bit of a feeling that you're holding a book. Great texture. I have the black one, my wife has the blue one, so I can't comment on the orange cover. Purchase it, you won't regret it.

Steve


----------



## laughinggravy (Feb 28, 2010)

Had the persimmon which I think is a bit washed out - chalky. Not saturated enough for me. So, after a while I bought the purple and I love it. It isn't royal purple (which, for me, is a good thing) its really more of a blackcurrant - interesting but not flashy. IMHO really good, better than the persimmon.


----------

